# Deck Restore?



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok....here is my scoop. I have a 24 x 16 deck on the back of the house. Its wood AC2 and about 6 years old. I have stained this thing 2 times over the past 6 years, and we are not impressed with the stain. Stain is from a good name company, but just not happy with it. I followed all the suggeston about preping before staining, just not happy. So, i am in a Big box store, and i see this product called Deck Restore. It rolls on the deck like stain, but is thick. When this stuff dries, its like a coating of BED-LINER on the deck. Its around $25 a gallon and has 10 year rating. When i saw pics of it from a friend, t looked like a composite deck. Just wondering if anyone has used this stuff and if your happy with it??


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Cant speak to this product, but what I did to my deck was use a really heavy pigment stain that almost looks like paint, you cant see any wood grain. The problem I have is the pealing of this finish after a year or two, making it look bad unless I re-stain it. I would guess because you are going over wood, you will get peeling at some time in the future, and will need to re-apply, or something. The product may be much better than the stain, but with wood I dont think anything will last forever. 
Just something to consider.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have experience with this product.
A couple of tips

product only works on flat surfaces

all previous coatings should be removed.

product will be hot to the touch in warm sun compared to sealed pt pine

product completely covers any grain structure and wood highlights, also you can no longer access screws to remove boards.

If you have a product failure, regardless whether it is due to improper prep/application or bad product, it will be cost ineffective to repair

The product will fill in cracks and checking up to 1/4" wide.

The product is 2 coats at 2 gallons per 100 sq ft per coat. The cost per sq ft is over $1 per sq foot compared to .25 on a premium semi transparent deck coating like TWP or Sikkens SRD

If your boards are tight together you will lose drainage and the deck will hold water

The product needs a maintenance coat every 8-10 years.

Color retention is questionable, making maintenance coats potentially more frequent.

The product is bulletproof under ideal conditions

GacoShield is available at ACO. It is similar but only requires one coat at a cost per sq ft of about .75. Gaco can be put on vertical surfaces


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've seen samples of the stuff you're talking about. I wasn't impressed. If you have a deck, you're going to have maintenance. If it's a wood deck, it maintenance will be frequent to keep it looking good. A composite deck is less maintenance, but there is maintenance. I built a composite deck (Trex) for some friends about eleven years ago. It was the gray colored Trex. Every two or three years I go over there and power wash it for them. It still looks very good.

I'm currently in the process of building a new deck for my next door neighbor. They had a HUGE three level deck that had an upper deck, mid-level deck around the pool, and a lower deck. It was about seventeen years old and it was SHOT. They got sick of all the staining involved so they decided to get rid of the pool because they spent much more time maintaining it than the did swimming in it. Then I completely removed all of the decks and I'm building a new one off of their door wall. It's 8' high because the basement is a walkout. They didn't want to have anything to do with staining anymore decks and insisted on a composite deck. I told them that they're pricey but hold up much better than wood. This deck is 32' x 10' with a stairway. The material cost alone is around $7K! I'm using the new Trex PVC coated deck boards. It looks really nice and should hold up pretty well. Just a quick rinse with a hose once in a while and they should be all set.

John


----------



## ajkee (Jul 20, 2013)

I've tried Deck Restore and I'm very happy with the results however it is a bit pricey (~90 in amazon). You can try visiting this website where they have products comparison table hence you may find cheaper options with the same quality.


----------



## Off the Beaten Path (Mar 8, 2013)

Chromedoggy said:


> product will be hot to the touch in warm sun compared to sealed pt pine


I'm planning on using the Menards kind that's out and I know someone who's used the Baer and is very happy with it. I was told that if you want to avoid the heat, you just don't want to use a dark stain that's going to absorb the sunlight.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

funny i ran across this today. The wife and I having to do this to ours next spring.....Crap stain doesn't hold up for much more than a two year period...if that. I didn't think about the heat factor....great points above!!!


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

jpollman said:


> I've seen samples of the stuff you're talking about. I wasn't impressed. If you have a deck, you're going to have maintenance. If it's a wood deck, it maintenance will be frequent to keep it looking good. A composite deck is less maintenance, but there is maintenance. I built a composite deck (Trex) for some friends about eleven years ago. It was the gray colored Trex. Every two or three years I go over there and power wash it for them. It still looks very good.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of building a new deck for my next door neighbor. They had a HUGE three level deck that had an upper deck, mid-level deck around the pool, and a lower deck. It was about seventeen years old and it was SHOT. They got sick of all the staining involved so they decided to get rid of the pool because they spent much more time maintaining it than the did swimming in it. Then I completely removed all of the decks and I'm building a new one off of their door wall. It's 8' high because the basement is a walkout. They didn't want to have anything to do with staining anymore decks and insisted on a composite deck. I told them that they're pricey but hold up much better than wood. This deck is 32' x 10' with a stairway. The material cost alone is around $7K! I'm using the new Trex PVC coated deck boards. It looks really nice and should hold up pretty well. Just a quick rinse with a hose once in a while and they should be all set.
> 
> John


The pvc coated trex is nice stuff! Here's one we just finished, what color did they go with? 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

BIL used it on his old deck. Does the trick if you like the look of a bedliner. His was about a year old and I decided to pick at a couple of spots to see if it would come off..it didn't. When it does come off/wear off and I assume it will at some point in time, I don't know how well or what kind of a PITA it will be to reapply. 

His was around a pool and did take the abuse well.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I used this last summer on my deck. It was in bad shape when we bought the house, splintering, faded, cracking after 5 years of nothing. Would have been a small fortune to replace. I prepped with mildew product, pressure washed to bare wood, dried and coated the deck boards only with 2 coats of this product. The gaps got a single coat of solid stain first, and the rails got 2 coats of stain. 

I used a lighter color as our deck gets very sunny in summer. The lighter color shows dirt but still looks great 1 1/2 years in. I just power washed the leaves and dirt off and it cleaned up nice. Skid resistant, very hard coating, I hope it lasts 8 more years. Considering how bad it looked before I started I am very pleased to get a few more years out of the decking.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I used this last summer on my deck. It was in bad shape when we bought the house, splintering, faded, cracking after 5 years of nothing. Would have been a small fortune to replace. I prepped with mildew product, pressure washed to bare wood, dried and coated the deck boards only with 2 coats of this product. The gaps got a single coat of solid stain first, and the rails got 2 coats of stain.
> 
> I used a lighter color as our deck gets very sunny in summer. The lighter color shows dirt but still looks great 1 1/2 years in. I just power washed the leaves and dirt off and it cleaned up nice. Skid resistant, very hard coating, I hope it lasts 8 more years. Considering how bad it looked before I started I am very pleased to get a few more years out of the decking.


Looks good. did you do any sanding or filling? It sounds like my daughter's deck is in about the same condition as yours was and I would like to have a better surface for the grand kids to play on. Does it get hot with the light color?

Jim


----------

